# Doc Martins Rant... Grrr



## Jessica (Mar 13, 2008)

I am so PO'd right now. I went out and bought a new pair of Doc's for work. I had a pair in HS from junior year until I was 22. They were the most comfortable shoes and lasted forever!!! Well I have been wearing the new pair for about a month now and the sole is ripping from the shoe. WTF???? I am so disappointed. So I was explaining my shoe dilemma to a coworker who told me they don't make them in England anymore. They sold out to a country (dont want to offend anyone so i wont say wich country) that makes them for a way cheaper price and the shoe is just a cheap piece of crap now. Although they still hit you for the original shoes high price. These new Doc's aren't even worth $5 IMO!!! GRRRR. Why mess with a good thing. I miss my Doc's that were made in Engalnd!!!!


----------



## squirl-nutkin (Mar 13, 2008)

They were made in another country a long time ago. I think when grunge hit it made them so popular that the brand turned into crap. Too bad. I wear Blundstones now and like them better in a way. No laces and water resistant if I take care of them properly. And I have had one pair resoled about three times and its still not worn out.

Otherwise there is John Fluevog Angelsoles but I havent forgiven them for getting rid of my size at their main store and then refusing to transfer my size from another store. They told me to order it online. Why should I pay shipping for something that I am supposed to be able to get in my hometown? They may have my size now but I love my Blundstones too much.


----------



## love2482 (Mar 13, 2008)

That's too bad! They used to last forever.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 13, 2008)

It's pretty sad that things don't last like they used to because of outsourcing to reduce labor and other manufacturing costs.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *squirl-nutkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They were made in another country a long time ago. I think when grunge hit it made them so popular that the brand turned into crap. Too bad. I wear Blundstones now and like them better in a way. No laces and water resistant if I take care of them properly. And I have had one pair resoled about three times and its still not worn out.
Otherwise there is John Fluevog Angelsoles but I havent forgiven them for getting rid of my size at their main store and then refusing to transfer my size from another store. They told me to order it online. Why should I pay shipping for something that I am supposed to be able to get in my hometown? They may have my size now but I love my Blundstones too much.

thanks for the info

Originally Posted by *ColdDayInHell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's pretty sad that things don't last like they used to because of outsourcing to reduce labor and other manufacturing costs. ITA.....i want my original Doc's from England back....boo hoo






Originally Posted by *love2482* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's too bad! They used to last forever. I know!!!! I had my first pair for 5 years!!!


----------



## magosienne (Mar 13, 2008)

i got my first pair and it's true they were so great, they last me five years, and i still have them for outings in the forest, something like that. but my second pair...another story, less quality leather, and for the sole, well, let's just say i'm waiting the return of the sunny days to throw it away. i am soo disappointed.

i found this website, it sells boots from brands like grinders and gripfast, and they're really close to the doc martens (but of course, they are still produced in England).


----------



## Jessica (Mar 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



i got my first pair and it's true they were so great, they last me five years, and i still have them for outings in the forest, something like that. but my second pair...another story, less quality leather, and for the sole, well, let's just say i'm waiting the return of the sunny days to throw it away. i am soo disappointed. i found this website, it sells boots from brands like grinders and gripfast, and they're really close to the doc martens (but of course, they are still produced in England).

So you feel my pain? I miss the good quality. If I knew when I bought them I would not have purchased them




I am going to go check out the sites you recommended. Thanks hun


----------



## magosienne (Mar 13, 2008)

np !

you know what ? i even told my best friend the shoes were great, we went together at the store, she spooted a nice pair, and she wasn't sure if she wanted to buy the shoes or not, and she finally got them. now i feel like i have lied to her. i can only hope the shoes are of better quality than the boots.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif np !you know what ? i even told my best friend the shoes were great, we went together at the store, she spooted a nice pair, and she wasn't sure if she wanted to buy the shoes or not, and she finally got them. now i feel like i have lied to her. i can only hope the shoes are of better quality than the boots.

Why are their boots poor quality? I saw the shoes on the site you gave me and they look like docks and just as expensive


----------



## akathegnat (Mar 13, 2008)

Where did you buy them from? They have an awsome return on them, no matter where they come from. They have a lifetime sole guarantee. Take them back. I did that with mine. No receipt either. No questions asked, and it had been more than six months. I still have my first pair from HS, those wore like iron. I love my docs. I also have a pair of doc sandles I couldn't live without.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *akathegnat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Where did you buy them from? They have an awsome return on them, no matter where they come from. They have a lifetime sole guarantee. Take them back. I did that with mine. No receipt either. No questions asked, and it had been more than six months. I still have my first pair from HS, those wore like iron. I love my docs. I also have a pair of doc sandles I couldn't live without. I got them at a store called Journeys and they said i cant return them because theyre worn


----------



## Marisol (Mar 14, 2008)

Why dont you try contacting the company directly and tell them what happened?


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah i would contact Doc Martins.


----------



## farris2 (Mar 14, 2008)

That is what is happening with a lot of other companies too.Cole Han is another one.Shame


----------



## jenfer (Mar 14, 2008)

I had mine for 5+ years (my 3 original pairs, which I *think* are made in England) and I love mine to death.


----------



## akathegnat (Mar 14, 2008)

I would contact the company then. Journeys should of exchanged them at least, even though you wore them. What a pain in the rump! Pay that much, you expect a little customer service at least.


----------



## madchenrogue (Mar 14, 2008)

My spouse got a pair of Boots at a Army supply place. You dont have to be in the military to go to that store. Well the boots my spouse got were about 300$. But he said its one of the best boots out there, and it is used by US special forces...u name it. And its made in the USA, extremely high quality, water proof.


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 14, 2008)

that is such a shame. I'm sorry Jess



I agree that journeys should have returned them, they were a faulty item!

not good enough!

hope you find a better brand for next time!


----------



## magosienne (Mar 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why are their boots poor quality? I saw the shoes on the site you gave me and they look like docks and just as expensive i was talking about the docs, not that they're really of a poor quality, just that they used to be better.yeah, i know, they're just as expensive, at least they're still made in England :/. i'm trying to find a cheaper pair but so far, i haven't found anything.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 14, 2008)

Docs used to last forever. I have a lot of old docs but not any new ones. That sucks the quality is done. They will return them no ?'s asked and give you new ones... You think you just got a bad pair?


----------



## magosienne (Mar 14, 2008)

my guess is if you bought them at the store, they will probably exchange the pair. but if you bought it in a regular shoe store, i don't think they will. they just carry the brands, so that kind of return would be difficult i guess. once my mom managed to get a coupon to buy a new pair of shoes in the store, up to the amount of money she paid the first.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why dont you try contacting the company directly and tell them what happened? Sadly thay do not make them in England anymore and the country they make them in I personally found, doesnt make ANYTHING good quality. So contacting them is probably a moot point. I might just look into though. Thanks Mar for the suggestion






I want my made in England Docs back (crying....sniffles....boooo hoooo)

Thanks everyone for your help and input!!! I really appreciate it





Magosienne thnks for that site (again)....im gonna try to contact them today and ask if their Docs are the ones from England or not. I truly apprectiate all of your help and insight



You rock


----------



## magosienne (Mar 15, 2008)

np ! i hope you'll find something you'll like


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Mar 16, 2008)

That sucks! I had the same pair of black 8 eye all throughout high school....Those things went through everything!


----------

